# NOS Specialized Sequoia coming my way



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*Refurbed NOS Specialized Sequoia*

Stumbled onto this damn nice 198? Specialized Sequoia. It is now being shipped to my house. Does anyone own one or know the geometry stats. This is a 60 cm.
------
I believe this is a 1985 Specialized Sequoia size 60 cm. Besides being a cool cruiser, it came to me in close-to-new new condition. So far I have had a tough time finding any documentation on the angles, but my guess is 72.5 HT and 73.5 ST. Stays are 43 and it has braze ons for front and rear racks. First I built it up with its near perfect original parts including a gorgeous Specialized 110 triple and complete 5 speed Shimano XT drive train.

I may be ok with ratchet retro friction shifting but this came with plain old friction. I rode it a few miles that way and realized I'm not a retro kind a guy and really enjoy the joy of clicking and not guessing.

In the end it got built with a potpourri of parts from the bin:

Nitto Technomic Deluxe stem
Sugino XD 46/34 compact double
Mavic Cosmos silver wheels
DA sti 9 spd brifters
12-34 XTR ti cassette
XTR r d
105 fd
Ritchey Expert 27.0 post
my favorite modern bars and saddle

The more I ride in the Berkeley hills the lower I seem to go on compact gearing. No racer here.

Photos of original and refurbed version.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Can't help you with the geometry - but - you dun good!!!

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

eflayer2 said:


> Stumbled onto this damn nice 198? Specialized Sequoia. It is now being shipped to my house. Does anyone own one or know the geometry stats. This is a 60 cm.


Gol Dern! That's a clean old bike. Nice find. Vintage Sequoias are fetching quite a pretty penny on the open market these days.

The geometry is relaxed sport touring. I know that's not enough detail, but it's all I got right now. Sheldon doesn't seem to have easily-found info on his site.

Good luck!

- Forbes


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

*Great looking Sequoia! It's like a time machine........*

Beeeautiful!

Were these built by another maker for Specialized (ala the Allez)? Love to know some history on their manufacture if anyone has the info.

Throw some Blackburn racks, Cannondale panniers, and a 'Flick-stand' on that baby and it'll take you back 20 years! Don't forget to protect your head with a Bell Biker or Skid Lid!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

3rensho said:


> Were these built by another maker for Specialized (ala the Allez)? Love to know some history on their manufacture if anyone has the info.


These Sequoias were contemporaries of the vintage Allez and Expedition. I believe all three were made in Japan at the same factory. Darn, now you piqued my curiosity. I'll have to do some research.

- Forbes


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I've always liked Sequoias.....congratulations on yours...*

The only thing I'm sure about is that your bike is not the first version of the Sequoia, which was sold in the early 1980's. I recall those were only available in (royal?) blue, and utilized SunTour Superbe (non-aero) brakesets and pedals.

It looks to me like your front deraileur is too high on the seat tube....


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*The Sequoia arrived today*

gorgeous Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe 500 brakes, Shimano (Deer Head) Deore Xt front and rear derailleurs. I'll check the height of the front derailleur when I adjust everything else. Thanks for the input.


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*bump*

bumpe


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

So where is the ride review?


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*ride review*

The jury is still out on the ride. I own a Rambouillet and a custom Steve Rex with a carbon fork. So far I'd say the ride of the Seq is completely stable but with less springiness than the other two. This could be due to the older style steel tubes and or the Conti Grand Prix tires on the Seq. The other two bikes are near new and both run Axial Pro or Pro Race 2. I don't have a scale, but the Seq definitely feels heavier.


----------

